# Help me...puppy won't pee or poop in the rain



## christy (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi, I am new to the board. We have a 10 week old V named Piper, and she has been such a joy to have around. She has been very good with housetraining so far, but when it rains, she will not step foot off of the porch. I have tried everything including: carrying her to her "spot," taking treats, dancing and yelling wildly in my yard to try to get her to come, umbrellas, a leash, throwing a ball to her spot (she loves to chase the ball), but she does not want to be in the rain. If I do get lucky and she comes off the porch, she lays by my feet and cries. Then after about 20 minutes, I am soaking wet, freezing cold and can't take it anymore, we come inside and she immediately pees or poops on the floor, no sniffing, no circling, nothing...just piddles or poops. I don't understand her fear of the rain...turn on the sprinkler to water the flowers on a hot day, and she is running through it like it is the greatest thing ever...thanks in advance for any advice.
Christy


----------



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm afraid I have no advice, but I think it is so funny she loves the sprinkler. Our Ziva also does not like to do her business in the rain - we just use a huge golf umbrella and wait it out. Never had to wait 20 minutes though. Good Luck!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

One thing to try.

Next time it rains get her out to do her stuff, and when she doesn't after 20 minutes, bring her back in the house, wait about 30 seconds and back out you go. Keep doing this. You may need to go in and out multiple times in one session. Take a towel, or chamois out with you too, and rub her off and dry her out there. Sometimes just the stimulation and attention may help.
You need to be prepared also. Make sure you have a rain proof jacket, shoes and pants if necessary, and an umbrella. If need be put her on a leash and walk her around, or take her as far away from the house as possible. and walk back. Even better if she can't see the house.

You have to wait her out.


----------



## christy (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks for the tips! After our failed attempts this morning, she started sniffing around and I caught her in mid hunch (getting ready to poop). I said "no," scooped her up and ran outside with her... I carried her about 50 yards from the house and put her down...it was pouring rain out. We were laughing so hard at her because she pooped while racing back to the house. Pretty funny sight to see her back hunched, poo falling out and she is in a full speed run. Got the job done though. Just wish I would have had my camera. Then later I got the bright idea to put my 5 year old son out in the rain...she just loves his voice because it is so high pitched. He called her off the porch, she ran right to him and piddled just like that. Hope he knows what he has signed himself up for


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I like the 5 year old method. 

As soon as she puts it together that the quicker she does her business, the sooner she goes back in, she'll be fine.
I'd say you're well on your way.


----------



## fiona long (Feb 15, 2010)

bailey was EXACTLY the same - i had a cold for 2 months i stood outside that much 

eventualy she got over it but still occasionally has the odd cry/whine in the rain - shes not a water fan though and hides behind the couch when the garden hose comes out - bless!!


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

I read something funny, not sure if it's true--that they don't like the rain not because they don't like to get wet, but because the noise of the raindrops is louder for them because of frequencies they can hear and how close they are to the ground.


----------

